# HOW MUCH DOES IT COST TO WELD A MUFFLER ON?



## gritgerm (Oct 19, 2009)

GETTING A UNIVERSAL MUFFLER LOL


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

tree fiddy








Look I saw your other thread. Lets try and be mature on these forums and not use caps and just blurt stuff out...
Even tho I don't know much, I know enough to be annoying to those above me and helpfull to those below me








You can go to your local muffler shop and buy a flowsound for like 40 bucks and have the shop weld it on for like 50 bucks. If they want more tell em "Promuf" (the other muffler shop down the road) will do it for that.
Good luck... 


_Modified by JoggerNot at 8:01 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (JoggerNot)*

DEPENDS


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: (ziddey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_DEPENDS

i lol'd again


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (JoggerNot)*

Go to harbor freight and buy ur own welder for like $120 so u can do it urself and stop asking dumb questions....Everyone knows they charge $999.99 just to weld a muffler....


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

MORE THAN YOU CAN AFFORD PAL


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: HOW MUCH DOES IT COST TO WELD A MUFFLER ON? (gritgerm)*

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/WLK-33229/


----------



## gritgerm (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: HOW MUCH DOES IT COST TO WELD A MUFFLER ON? (antichristonwheels)*

dont some mufflers have to be welded on?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gritgerm* »_dont some mufflers have to be welded on?


unless you are awesome


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Theres a thing called JB weld go the cheap route and just get a bunch of that crap and just JB weld it on. itll work trust me.








Sorry for the smart azz remark but im sure you have a buddy somewhere that knows how to weld and could do it for you. i dont know of many mufflers that you could clamp on. if you were closer i could weld it for you.


_Modified by MKIGTITDI at 10:15 AM 3-25-2010_


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm telling u. 40 bucks at a place that doesnt have a huge add in the phone book. get it done right. exhaust leaks can kill you


----------

